# My .doc .xls etc files have no office icon after running openoffice.org



## bigwoof (Apr 5, 2006)

G'Day All

This is my first post here, nice forum 

I have recently installed office 2003 corporate edition on my xp pro pc. I was previously running openoffice.org as my word processor etc. so the M$ office files were associated to it.

Since my install the files handled by office still have the openoffice.org icon. I have subsequently uninstalled both software titles and reinstalled office and the icons remain as the default icons and need to be associated with the relevant office executable.

Ihave applied all the service packs to office and windows.

Does anybody know how to fix this, and if not which dll in the office directory contains the all the office icons so i can change them manually?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm not sure where on your system the icon files will be (on mine it's in some weird GUID type folder called C:\Windows\Installer\{90120409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}), however if it isn't in the same place on your system, do a search for xlicons.exe or wordicon.exe. The .exe files in this directory contain all of the icons used for these peograms.

To change them to what you expect them to be, open up an explorer window, then click Tools-> Folder Options, then click on the File Types tab, and find one of the file types you want to assign the icon to. Click Advanced... then click Change Icon. You can now click Browse... and find the .exe file which contains the icons, then pick the individual icon you want to use for that file type.

Alternatively, if you can't find those icon .exes, you can always use the program files themselves (winword.exe, excel.exe, etc) which contain some, but not all of those icons.


----------

